# Hello everyone ;)



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Thought I'd mosey on over to this section, I have 2 children from a previous relationship, age 4 and 6 (which I do feel blessed for) My husband has 5 children from a previous marriage, although they live with their mother.

My Husband had a vasectomy 5 years ago before we met, we are going to be booking for a reversal, I also have been recently diagnosed with PCOS, I have an appt with the doctor next week to discuss the possible implications of the condition while TTC. I'm not sure if I ovulate or not really, I have a period every 30 - 35 days, so not to sure.

We would love a child together, so am hoping that the VR will work and the PCOS wont impinge to much.

Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey evilprincess (lol im on clomid at the moment so maybe i should be evil princess mark 2!!) just wanted to welcome you to the thread. hope all goes smoothly with the VR. sorry about the PCOS and i hope you get the answer to whether you ovulate soon hun. join us on the daily messages hun.. we are a fab lot! (modest too) 

amanda xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Maria,

Only just seen your post, sorry!!
Welcome to the secondary board, and best of luck with ttc!  
How did your appointment go?
Love
Cindersxxx


----------

